# rope in Eagle @ Eagle-Vail



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Yesterday I spotted a rope 20-30 yards upstream from the I-70 bridge in Eagle Vail. Upper end may be stuck on the large tree in river right/center and rope is streaming straight down river, yellow throw bag at the end. Very fast current there, does not look retrievable at these flows. Would be a problem to get wrapped in it. Be careful there. Can be easily seen from the pullout on Highway 6 under the bridge.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

I cut it out about 4 days ago. No name, shitty bag and rope. But, its gone now. Also got a Vertigo today.

hobie


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

good fishing hobie, nice surf in avon yesterday too. there is also a small rope somewhere near the miller ranch bridge, a boat had its bowline out and it got stuck between some rocks, fire department threw them a bag with a knife to get free, so the rope is probaly still there, no bueno!!


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Was it a yellow diesel?


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Nicely done Hobie, thanks from all for cleaning that out. Most of my river time these days is spent in an oar frame with fishermen or family so that's not a stretch of river I see much of anymore. I stopped to take a leak while riding my bike and spotted the throw bag fluttering in the current. Nice trip you took earlier this year on the Eagle, I enjoyed reading that.


----------

